# Lonely me



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

Okay, I didn't take a lot of pictures but I feel like I had to try and spark something here. Here's tonights dinner, grilled chicken, sausage and vegetables. Nothing fancy but somebody has to post something here!

http://img56.imageshack.us/slideshow/pl ... 28uih.smil


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2006)

_Nick sings:_
Lonely....... I'm Mr Lonely......................


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

You didn't cook all that!  [-X


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> _Nick sings:_
> Lonely....... I'm Mr Lonely......................



 :shy:  :bored:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

Nick when I first opened that I thought you had a snake on the grill!     What kinda sausage was that?  Everything looked great!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2006)

You won't be lonely long if you keep cooking like that.


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> You won't be lonely long if you keep cooking like that.


Great... He'll have a bunch of fat, drunk guys to hang out with.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2006)

no that happens when his daughter comes home.


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no that happens when his daughter comes home.


I'd show up for that too. 8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 8, 2006)

That sausage looked great.  What kind is it?


----------



## Green Hornet (May 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well...that should liven things up here....be careful what ya ask for around these guys...yall should know better! :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2006)

The sausage was Sweet Italian with cheese & fennel seed (Chris yells hooray!). My wife picked it up at the local supermarket. It was good, but not as good as the sausage we picked up from Trader Joes a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 9, 2006)

Yum Yum! 
 =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> The sausage was Sweet Italian with cheese & fennel seed (Chris yells hooray!). My wife picked it up at the local supermarket. It was good, but not as good as the sausage we picked up from Trader Joes a couple of weeks ago.


Oh yeah, I almost forgot........................ "Hooray" 8-[


----------

